# Canon Lide 110 Scanner will not work!



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

I've had this scanner for awhile. It started off not working, then it worked fine for a few months, now all of a sudden it's acting weird again. There are two issues: a) I click on "autoscan" and it immediately opens into Adobe elements, which I do not use. I have no way to switch the assocation; there is nothing anywhere I can see that would allow me to do that. 

b) Sometimes it will actually go into the scan mode, and I say go ahead and scan, and then it pretends like it's going to scan, and then immediately blasts an error message at me: "Unlock the switch and try again." I have done this....over and over and over again. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the scanner driver. I have disconnected all cables, then uninstalled the driver, then restarted the computer, and then reinstalled, attached the cables, and this has solved nothing. 

If I go into devices and printers and click on "scan", it will pretend to scan, but the scan is absolutely black. Done this several times. 

In device manager it says everything's fine. How do I a) stop it from automatically going into Elements?????????? I don't know elements, and furthermore, once in there, there's no way to scan; or at least, I don't know the program and don't want to have to deal with this. I just want to scan a darn photo! b) How can I get a scan made???


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I just hooked up a Canon Lide 90 yesterday. I know you have already removed, and reinstalled the drivers, but I believe I would remove the drivers you have, and start from scratch/blank slate. Use Google to link to the Canon support/drivers link. Once there choose Consumer and home office/Scanners/Canoscan series/, scroll down untill you see Canoscan Lide 110/choose driver & software/, scroll down till you see select your OS, then select your os from the drop down box. After you have accomplished that, scroll down, and click driver/download the driver(you could have had a corrupt driver, and a fresh one never hurts). After the download completes, scroll down to software, click software. Download MP navigator, that is Canons scanner software with all the tools you need to scan, etc. After MP navigator has been downloaded, go offline. Now, go to where you downloaded MP navigator, and execute the software. After that, go to where you downloaded the Canoscan driver, and execute that. If all goes as planned, and both programs execute aok, plug the scanner in, your computer should recognize the scanner, and you should be able to scan using the MP navigator software. Now, that said, if you have other problem(ie the scanner is toast, or other computer issues, that is a completely different story). But that is how I set my Lide 90 up, and had no problems, worked the first time.

Good Luck
IMP49


----------



## bj nick (Jun 10, 1999)

Thanks for your detailed response. I basically did most of that: started totally from scratch; uninstalled every single Canon piece, then reinstalled everything, right from Canon's location as you suggested, installed the MP thing, all of it. Nothing worked. Canon's own troubleshooting recommendations told me to do most of that, and then they say that if you still get that same message about unlocking the switch, it's probably a hardware defect. I checked all the negative Amazon reviews (which by the way are few and far between; the majority love the scanner), and many of the unhappy reviews were because of this very problem. So it's "common" in the sense that mostly the scanner has been great for people, but when there is a problem, THIS is usually it. It's a well-known defect. 

So I think I'm done with it....not worth fixing, not for $54 original purchase price, and I can replace it with another well-reviewed model for little more than that. 

Thank you for your time!


----------

